# pimp my photo



## theduckone (7. September 2012)

hey  bin wenig begabt im bilder bearbeiten.. stelle mein bild zu freien verfügung.. am liebsten wärs mir wenn jemand es so ähnlich wie auf dem anderen bild bearbeiten könnte :b danke schonmal


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. September 2012)

Hi theduckone,

unser Forum läuft nach dem Prinzip "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe".
Wenn du selbst bearbeiten möchtest und dabei konkrete Hilfe bei bestimmten Dingen brauchst, dann bist du hier richtig. Aber wir nehmen dir die eigentliche "gestalterische" Arbeit nicht ab. Das musst/darfst du schon selbst machen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sky978 (14. September 2012)

> unser Forum läuft nach dem Prinzip "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe".
> Wenn du selbst bearbeiten möchtest und dabei konkrete Hilfe bei bestimmten Dingen brauchst, dann bist du hier richtig



Also einmal brauche ich einen Tipp und einmal gebe ich gerne einen Tipp 

1. Ich bearbeite super gerne Fotos nur brauche ich da noch ein bisschen hilfe. Habe die ganzen professionellen Programme wie Photoshop oder gimp nicht. Gibt es noch ein anderes Programm das man kostenlos runterladen kann?
Wichtig wäre mir: colourkey fotos zu erstellen , Helligkeit/Kontrast / verbesserung der haut und zähne und andere farbeffekte

2. Mit den bearbeiteten Bildern ( sehen teilweise sehr professionell aus wenn ich die bei meiner tante über photoshop machen zumind für meine verhältnisse) aber mit den Bildern erstelle ich dann einen fotokalender für Anlässe wie geburtstag oder Weihnachten. Gerade Eltern, Großeltern oder Tante onkel freuen sich über sowas immer sehr. Je nach dem was ich gestalte ob es groß oder klein ist verwende ich andere anbieter. Und hier kommt mein Tipp. Ich habe eine Seite mit Erfahrungsberichten gefunden auf der man individuell den passenden Anbieter finden kann  http://www.fotokalender-test.de/


----------



## smileyml (17. September 2012)

Gimp wäre doch ein starkes kostenloses Programm?!


----------

